# Find job in Gibraltar but can be living in La Linea or San Roque



## Estebes (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi!

My name is Alex, and actually living in Portugal but want to make a change in our lives (me with my whife), and want to find a job in Gibraltar in the Architecture area or something like that. My whife wants in the insurance area or even in the bank business. Already went to SK employment on the Main Street and registered on the main employment sites like RecruitSapin, etc...
Till now even an mail they send to us!
Does anybody knew anything that hel us?

Cheers,

Alex and Sandra


----------



## jaan (Feb 10, 2009)

I think Gibraltar is so small that you could do a research, find all companies from your craft and contact them one after another.


----------

